# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  11. Februar 2017 -Jahrestag der vier Wunder / Makha Bucha

## wein4tler

*Jahrestag der vier Wunder - Makha Bucha* 
ist einer der wichtigsten buddhistischen Feiertage

Der Farang Von: Björn Jahner | 10.02.17

THAILAND: Makha Bucha ist einer der wichtigsten buddhistischen Feiertage in Thailand, Laos sowie Kambodscha und findet immer am Vollmondtag des dritten Mondmonats statt, in diesem Jahr am Samstag, 11. Februar. Der gesetzliche Feiertag erinnert an Buddhas Predigt vor 1.250 Zuhörern, das Herzstück der buddhistischen Lehre.

Der Name Makha Bucha oder Māgha Pūjā stammt aus dem indischen Sprachraum und setzt sich zusammen aus Māgha (Pali: Name des dritten Mondmonats) sowie Pūjā (Pali: verehren). Māgha Pūjā ist also ein Tag zur Verehrung des Buddha und seiner Lehre am Vollmondtag des dritten Monats.

*Legende einer Wundererscheinung*

Der Makha-Bucha-Tag erinnert an eine Wundererscheinung: Die Legende beschreibt ein spontanes Treffen von über 1.250 Mönchen am Vollmondtag des dritten Mondmonats, von denen 1.000 einst von Buddha persönlich ordiniert wurden. Die restlichen Mönche waren Jünger der Ältesten Moggallana und Sariputta. Sie alle hatten unabhängig voneinander entschieden, den Buddha aufzusuchen, der zu jener Zeit im Bambushain (Weluwan-Wald) nahe Rājagṛha (im historischen Königreich Magadha) lebte. Sie fanden ohne vorherige Mitteilung oder Verabredung zusammen, um eine Predigt Buddhas zu hören. Der Legende folgend, nutzte der Buddha außerdem im letzten Jahr seines Lebens den Māgha-Vollmondtag, um zu verkünden, dass er innerhalb von drei Monaten sterben werde.

*Besinnung auf die Zugehörigkeit*

​Der Vollmondtag im Māgha-Monat wird aufgrund des Zusammentreffens so vieler Mönche auch als Sangha-Tag bezeichnet. Auch, wenn dieser Tag für buddhistische Laien wegen des Ursprungs des Festes weniger interessant ist, bietet er dennoch eine Gelegenheit, über die Bedeutung der Zugehörigkeit zu einer vierfachen Gemeinschaft – männliche und weibliche Laien sowie Nonnen und Mönche – nachzudenken. So organisieren die Mönche und Nonnen an diesem Tag oft auch spontane Treffen und Vorträge, die mehrere Tage andauern können, sei es, über verschiedene Aspekte der buddhistischen Lehre oder in Form von Gruppenmeditation oder Erfahrungsaustausch.

In Thailand wird Makha Bucha auch als Jahrestag der vier Wunder bezeichnet, beziehungsweise als Vierfaches Zusammentreffen, da sich die buddhistische Mönchsgemeinschaft zum ersten Mal in der Geschichte zu einer Versammlung einfand, die vier wichtige Merkmale aufwies:

1. Es fanden sich insgesamt 1.250 buddhistische Mönche ein, um ihren Religionsstifter zu treffen, ohne dass vorher eine Einberufung stattgefunden hätte.

2. Alle diese Mönche waren auf höherer Stufe Erleuchtete („Phra Arahant“).

3. Es waren alle Mönche vom Buddha selbst ordiniert worden.

4. Es war der Vollmondtag im Māgha-Monat.

Die Predigt, die Buddha drei Monate vor seinem Tod abhielt, beinhaltete drei wesentliche Kernpunkte, die die Arahants weitergeben und pflegen sollten:

1. Die Philosophie des Buddhismus.

2. Die Grundregeln des Buddhismus.

3. Die Methoden der Ausbreitung des Buddhismus.

Der Makha-Bucha-Tag steht im Zeichen der Frömmigkeit und der guten Taten. Die Gläubigen versammeln sich an diesem Vollmondtag des dritten Mondmonats nach Sonnenuntergang zu Lichterprozessionen um die Tempel. Mit Blumen und Kerzen in den Händen umrunden Thais dreimal das Gebäude, im Tempel predigen Mönche die Lehre Buddhas. Zudem spenden Buddhisten den Mönchen reichhaltig Essen und lassen gefangene Tiere, wie Vögel und Fische frei.

*Alkoholverbot und Ersatzfeiertag*
Am Makha-Bucha-Tag, Samstag, 11. Februar, bleiben Behörden und Banken sowie auch das FARANG-Medienhaus geschlossen. An diesem Tag sind zudem der Verkauf und Ausschank von Alkohol verboten, weshalb viele Entertainment-Betriebe geschlossen sind. Ausgenommen von der Regel sind Hotels.

Da der Feiertag auf einen Samstag fällt, wurde der *Montag, 13. Februar zum Ersatzfeiertag* erklärt. Auch an diesem Tag haben Behörden und Banken geschlossen.

----------

